# HBO's Boardwalk Empire Diner



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I took a little roadtrip to the Hamptons and on the way back to New Jersey we passed through Staten Island where some of the sets for Boardwalk Empire have been constructed. The year is 1923 and this completely new diner is supposed to be located in the fictional town of Tabor Heights, New Jersey, on the road between Atlantic City and New York City. Lots of Prohibition-era action takes place here if you are familiar with the series.

Sorry about the cooler in front. It belongs to the technical staff members who were still working in the area. In any event, it's a fantastic prototype for a Jersey diner.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great little building! Very inspirational prototype for a model structure fir sure!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, great building. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Would make a great model


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus, Randy and Bob, thanks for your comments about the Boardwalk Empire diner. It certainly deserves to be modeled. About the only tricky part to it is the way the shed roof joins the curved roof. Personally, I'm just going to make a flat photo version of it glued to black foam board to be used as another interchangeable building on my little shelf railway where the trains run with an auto reversing mechanism.

I always enjoy eating in diners as well as looking at them. Above is the Jersey Diner I bashed from a junker four-wheel LGB Euro dining car that I picked up years back at York. After seeing the Boardwalk Empire diner, I think I would add more signage.


----------

